# Water Valves not working



## Stuart Watts (Nov 8, 2020)

I have a BESSACARR 494 and the waste and fresh water dump valves are not working. I cannot see a specific fuse for them. Any pointers?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know your van Stuart but are they electric? If so they must be isolated when travelling. 
Have they suddenly stopped working?

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I doubt that the freshwater and waste water valves are electric, I have never heard of such things. There are two styles of fresh dump valve, one a small blue T valve about 5 cm tall and the other with a spring loaded dump which dumps automatically if its temperature is below around 7C. The latter fail quite often and have to be held closed with eg a clothes peg, failure to go that dumps the water - it is designed to protect the hot water cylinders ne'er in case of frost.

There is also a manual overcentre dump valve inside the freshwater tank - there is a whole thread about that on here from the last couple of weeks;

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/240071-help-wheres-my-drain.html#post3120349

Have a read of that.

The waste valve is often a black lever inside a side locker, check where the pipe comes out and follow it back. It is normally manual. The thought of an electric one dumping water as you go along would cause environmental concerns to be expressed as at sped, it is impossible to distinguish between grey and black water for the acreage citizen. So they would assume the worst and raise alarms.

If you are unaware of your vehicle feel free to ask for advice, to me that sounds sensible. Unless your MH has been fitted with electric valves I would doubt their existence and if it has, no-one except the installer can advise of their location.

Sorry, just read this review;

https://www.iconicmotorhomes.com/assets/Uploads/076-80-WE-Iconic-MCD161.pdf

there are electric valves on this model, but no indication of the location of the fuses. The Bessacar Owners Club is probably the best place to ask....

https://www.bessacarr-owners-club.org/info-centre/user-manuals.aspx


----------



## Stuart Watts (Nov 8, 2020)

They are electric valves using motorised ball valves. I can’t see a fuse that covers them.


----------

